# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Редизайн сайта и модернизация.

## etha28

Создание нового дизайна или редизайн сайта, веб-дизайнеры и веб-мастера, использовали таблицы, выложить содержание и структуру веб-сайтов. Стали краеугольным камнем современного веб-дизайна. Обеспечивают читателей с чувством баланса и угождая панибратство. С врожденным недостатком; веб-сайт там, использовать же макет и структуру, сетки использованы создания сложных макетов. 
В результате редизайна сайты и веб-дизайнеры отреагировали на сеточную систему и выбрали редизайн. На самом деле, в последнее время ряд веб-сайтов восприняли тенденцию брутализма способ восстания против концепции грид-системы. 

Но является конструкция сайта жизнеспособной в долгосрочной перспективе? В сегодняшней статье изложим причин систем веб-дизайна и продемонстрируем веб-сайтов используют. Многие дизайнеры душат и заставляют в структуру мало делает творчества и уникальный дизайн. 

Стандартная сеточная система состоит из определенного количества столбцов (обычно 12) затем объединяются достижения желаемой компоновки. И хотя позволяют дизайнерам создавать визуально приятные проекты, часто чувствуют ограничивающими. 

Если доступное пространство проектирования ограничено линиями и столбцами, думать вне коробки? Как создать, холст заполнен базовой структурой?

Сетки трудно обернуть голову вокруг, особенно в первые раз начинаете использовать. И начинаете путешествие в качестве веб-дизайнера, сложными. 

Просто подумайте обо всем сделать, устанавливать – вся математика за ней ошеломляющей. Использовать одну из популярных структур сетки, заложить основу все равно потратить время на понимание работает конкретная структура. И позже захотите переключиться на другую сетку, процесс начнется заново. 

Для сравнения бросаете сетки, нет никаких вычислений выполнения, никаких дополнительных классов запоминания, никаких дополнительных файлов CSS и правил добавления в документ. 

Разработаны с конечной целью. Независимо от растет поклонник группы, увеличение продаж электронной коммерции интернет-магазина, посадка на новую работу, веб-сайт должен конвертировать в момент времени. Большинство людей ожидают традиционный макет с заголовком, навигацией и тремя столбцами с призывом к действию и всплывающим окном привести к слепоте и фактически уменьшить общий пользовательский опыт. 

Отказавшись от сетки и выбрав подход, придумать новые способы улучшит пользовательский опыт и достичь цели веб-сайта. 

В качестве заключительного момента в пользу систем редизайна сайта darom.3dn.ru и модернизации структуры не существует. Напротив, многие веб-сайты, созданные без сетки, по-прежнему имеют иерархию и структуру делает редизайн логичным. http://darom.3dn.ru

----------

